# Praying for a 2nd, but not sure I want more IVF



## Poppycat1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well.  Like most people on this thread, we had an IVF success and my little boy has just turned 1.  We are so grateful that we have him and feel blessed in many ways, although we always wanted at least 2 children.

Our issue is that I have PCOS. Initially we tried clomid to no avail but went on to have success with our second cycle of IVF.  We were wondering if there is anyone in a similar situation who went back to clomid for number 2 and were successful.  We have made an appointment to discuss this with our consultant and are just waiting for a date.

Lots of love x


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Poppycat - Im in a different situation than you in that our issue is male infertility. However we have a DD from our second ICSI. She is now 10 months. We have done anther cycle of  IVF and It didn't work. Were now using our last frostie. If that doesn't work were moving on to sperm donor. Neither of us want to do more IVF. 
When we started again after DD we both thought it would work first time and the treatment didn't seem too bad. However when it didn't work it hit us both very hard. Im also 40 now so IVF success rates for me are very low. I have found the physical injections and stuff easier this time round. But the emotional side has been much harder.

I don't know your age but if you have time I would get on clomid straight away and give yourself 6 months before getting on the IVF rollercoaster again. No matter how awful IVF is when we look at our children theres nothing we wouldn't do for them and its the same for number 2.

Good luck


----------

